
Palantir will shell out $1.7M to resolve discrimination claims - dirtae
http://www.mercurynews.com/2017/04/25/palantir-will-shell-out-1-7-million-to-resolve-discrimination-claims/
======
brighteyes
> For Palantir’s software engineer position, for example, Palantir hired 14
> non-Asian engineers and 11 Asian engineers — even though 85 percent of the
> 1,160 applicants for the position were Asian, according to the complaint

Another interesting issue here is that 85% of software engineering applicants
were Asian. Is that typical in Silicon Valley? Or is Palantir special in
attracting Asian applicants?

